# R6 + IBIS + EF lenses



## antonioleandro (Nov 9, 2020)

Hi,

I have been using Canon EOS cameras and EF lenses since 2001. Over the last 19 years I have acquired several lenses. Now I am planning to move to Canon EOS R cameras. I have to plan my pathway carefully. In Brazil we do not have large camera stores as B&H where we can try different cameras and lenses and rental companys do not have large inventories. Selling all my EF lenses to buy RF lenses would cause huge losses because the US Dollar to Brazilian Real exchange rate is currently unfavorable to Brazilians, so I am turning to you in order to hear your comments on the performance of my lenses on RF cameras.


I would like to hear the opinions of photographers who have used the lenses listed bellow with the R6. I am specially interested in image quality and IBIS function reports.

Canon EF 28mm f/1.8
Canon EF 50mm f/1.8 I
Canon EF 50mm f/1.8 II
Canon EF 50mm f/1.4
Canon EF 85mm f/1.8
Canon EF 100mm f/2.8 Macro
Canon EF 17-40mm f/4L
Canon EF 24-70mm f/2.8L
Canon EF 24-70mm f/2.8L II
Canon EF 70-200mm f/4L
Canon EF 70-200mm f/4L IS
Canon EF 70-200mm f/2.8L IS II
Sigma 12-24mm f/4.5-5.6 DG HSM II

Thanks in advance,
Antonio


----------



## JPAZ (Nov 9, 2020)

Have used EF 24-70 II with an R% and adapter and the IBIS seems to do its job well. I'd guess R6 should be the same.


----------



## antonioleandro (Nov 9, 2020)

Thank you, JPAZ.


----------

